# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 8] Comment mettre la premire lettre en majuscule?

## js8bleu

Bonjour,

j'ai un champ calcul et convertit :



```
ToWords (Sum ({TableImpRecu.tarifrecu}), 0) & "  F CFA"
```

et j'aimerai mettre la premire lettre en majuscule. Pensez-vous que cela soit possible? Si oui comment faire s'il vous plat?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Cordialement.

----------


## Fabrice Moll

```

```

Un truc du genre  ::):

----------


## js8bleu

Bonjour Fabrice Moll et Merci pour ton aide. Je viens 2 ans aprs (j'en ai honte, ::cry:: ) pour te confirmer que ton code marche.

Cordialement.

----------

